# Zweites Netzteil durchgebrannt



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo. 
Habe wohl irgendwo ein schwerwiegendes Problem. Mir ist Grad mein zweites Netzteil Abgeraucht mit nem schönen Knall, ein paar Funken und etwas Rauch. 
Beide waren ein Be quiet straight power e9 680w. Jeweils eine Woche alt. Also Brand neu. 
Beides mal ist der PC ausgegangen nachdem ich im BIOS war und save and exit gemacht habe. Übertaktet wurde nichts. Wollte nur die Spannungen überprüfen weil ich einen bluescreen hatte. Nachdem der PC aus geblieben ist hab ich neu gestartet. Ergebnis, Sicherung vom Wohnzimmer raus. So alles abgestöpselt vom Netzteil, Sicherung rein und Netzteil an. Bums. Durch isses und diesmal ganzes Haus dunkel.. 

Mein PC:
Design define R4
MSI Z87 G45 Gaming BIOS Ver. 1.6
I5 4670K
Antec 920 CPU Kühlung
12 GB Corsair vengeance
R9 290 auf x geflasht auf Accelero Xtreme III 
Kingston SSD
Samsung HDD

Die CPU war testweise auf 4,4ghz getaktet. Lief auch gut durch. BIOS wurde gestern allerdings resetet. Lief also alles normal. Gestern und heute dann jeweils einen bluescreen.. 
Woran kann das liegen?
Hab ich einfach so ein Pech das mir zwei Netzteile in 2 Woche abrauchen oder hab ich schwerwiegende fehlerhafte Hardware?


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Januar 2014)

Das Be Quiet Netzteile gerne mal die Sicherung raushauen ist völlig normal, das hat mein altes P5 damals auch schon gemacht. Hab bei nem Bekannten letztens ein E9 450W eingebaut, da hat das Netzteil bei ihm zur Begrüßung auch gleich mal die Sicherung rausgehauen (jeweils ohne Schaden am Netzteil).

Hat das erste Netzteil genau so reagiert wie das jetzige?


----------



## MaxRink (14. Januar 2014)

Die NT liegen mit 50A oder weniger aber alle innerhalb der Spezifikationen.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Beide Netzteile sind wirklich durch. Nicht nur Sicherung raus sondern mit Qualm Funken und FI raus.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2014)

Klingt echt seltsam. Hast Du denn sonst schon einmal Probleme mit anderen Geräten an Deiner Hausverkabelung gehabt?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Januar 2014)

Bringt hier nicht gleich alles durcheinander! Anlaufströme beim Zuschalten der Versorgung sind ganz was anderes, wie wenn die Sicherung schon im Betrieb rausfliegt.  Die häufigste Ursache für fliegende Sicherung sind defekte IGBTs des PFC. Und ich kann mich doch erinnern, dass erst vor kurzem jemand das gleiche Problem hier hatte.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Was für Sicherungen hast du denn im Schaltkasten? LS Typ B? Wie viel Ampere? 10, 13, 16? Wenn der FI fliegt, muss da irgendwo ein Differenzstrom zwischen Phase und Nullleiter sein. Wenn zwei Netzteile der gleichen Marke, sogar des gleichen Typs kaputt gehen, kann es nicht am NT liegen. Das wäre dann schon ein sehr sehr großer Zufall, wenn du ausgerechnet zwei fehlerhafte NTs erwischst. 

Ich würde daher fast vermuten, dass irgendwo ein Kurzschluss zwischen Phase und Nullleiter oder Erde vorliegt. Ich nehme an, du hast immer die gleiche Steckdose benutzt, oder?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Bringt hier nicht gleich alles durcheinander!  Anlaufströme beim Zuschalten der Versorgung sind ganz was anderes, wie  wenn die Sicherung schon im Betrieb rausfliegt.  Die häufigste Ursache  für fliegende Sicherung sind defekte IGBTs des PFC. Und ich kann mich  doch erinnern, dass erst vor kurzem jemand das gleiche Problem hier  hatte.


 
Das wäre dann, wie gesagt, aber ein arger Zufall. Er hatte ja zwei be Quiet E9 und beide sind ihm abgeraucht. Oder die haben gerade eine schlechte Charge IGBTs erwischt und er hatte Pech, dass die in beiden NTs verbaut wurden.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Sicherung ist B16.ne hab die Steckdose extra gewechselt gehabt. Sind drei in der Wand von links nach rechts versetzt.
Das erste Netzteil hat auch nur die Sicherung raus gehauen. Den FI hat das neue Netzteil erst geschafft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Seit wann hattest du denn das erste NT? Hast du das erst frisch bestellt und eingebaut oder war es schon länger im Betrieb?


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Das Haus hier ist auch erst 3 Jahre alt. Also alles neu. Probleme nie gehabt. Hardware im PC ist bis aus den antec und die RAM Riegel Alles neu.
Vorher hat ich 5 Jahre lang n nzxt Netzteil mit 800g dran.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Erste Netzteil am 2.1.14 gekauft. Getauscht wurde es eine Woche später von Be quiet.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Und das Zweite ist abgeraucht, nach dem du es ganz ohne Hardware eingeschaltet hast?


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Erst hats die Sicherung raus gehauen. Dann hab ich alles abgeklemmt, 10 Minuten gewartet und das Netzteil am Kippschalter eingeschaltet. Darauf ist der FI raus und das Haus war dunkel.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Weiß nicht ob wichtig ist. ABER es ist bei BEIDEN Netzteilen passiert als ich aus dem BIOS raus bin.

Edit: erstes Netzteil im Laden gekauft, zweites durch Be quiet vor Ort Austausch erhalten. Alle Stecker beim neueinbau auch gewechselt.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Januar 2014)

> ABER es ist bei BEIDEN Netzteilen passiert als ich aus dem BIOS raus bin.



schau dir mal deine komponente gnau an vieleicht findest du etwas was so nicht sein sollte  -> schwarze flecken, kaputte kondensatoren, defekte kabel, defekte anschlüsse, berürungen mit anderen sachen z.b ein lose schraube.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Januar 2014)

Hast du einen Multimeter?


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Januar 2014)

Mir ist ein NT auch mal so abgeraucht, allerdings ist dort irgendwie ein Schraube reingefallen, welche das NT dann gekillt hat. Aber bei einem neuen NT ist das ja eigentlich ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht ist im Gehäuse irgendwas lose, eckt wo an und verursache da irgendwelche Kurzschlüsse?


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt: Es wäre schon ein sehr großer Zufall, wenn beide NTs einen Schaden gehabt hätten. Daher sehe Ich die Ursache eher bei der Hardware bzw. vor dem NT, in der Steckdose oder im Verteiler. Aber da das Haus ja neu ist, tippe Ich eher auf die Hardware.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Werd morgen oder übermorgen mal alles nochmal ausbauen und überprüfen.

Multimeter hab ich leider keines. 

Im Netzteil kann auch nichts drin sein, da es mit dem Lüfter nach unten eingebaut ist.
Kann ein kleiner kurzschluss am MB denn das Netzteil derart schrotten? Bzw Einen fehlerstrom erzeugen der den FI raus Haut? Also nicht nur die B16 Sicherung?

Edit: was will man mehr Einen Tag vor seinem Geburtstag.. 

Edit 2: die letzten drei Tage ist der PC dauerhaft abgewesen.. Ohne Probleme Bis auf gestern und heute je einen random bluescreen
Und meines Wissens nach wartet ein kurzschluss doch keine 3 tage bevor er sagt. Hey heute knall ich durch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Versuch es am besten in einem anderen Zimmer. Wenn das Problem dann immer noch auftritt, kann man die Steckdosen als Fehlerquelle schon mal ausschließen.

Ich würde dann auch erst mal mit einer Minimalkonfiguration starten, also ein Ram-Riegel, keine Grafikkarte, keine Soundkarte, nur die Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem drauf.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Werd dann wohl mein PC mal umstellen. Bzw mit n Verlängerungskabel legen. Sollte ja gehen oder? 
Donnerstag geht's kaputte Netzteil ab zum Händler u d dann werd ich mir n ernamaxx holen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Na da bin Ich mal gespannt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es wäre schon ein sehr großer Zufall, wenn beide NTs einen Schaden gehabt hätten. Daher sehe Ich die Ursache eher bei der Hardware bzw. vor dem NT, in der Steckdose oder im Verteiler. Aber da das Haus ja neu ist, tippe Ich eher auf die Hardware.


 
 Ich frage mich nur was für ein HW-Defekt ein Bequiet-NT so sterben lassen kann. Die sind doch angeblich so hochwertig und haben für alle erdenkliche Fehlerfälle entsprechende Schutzschaltungen.  





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Na da bin Ich mal gespannt.


 
 Ich erst.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur was für ein HW-Defekt ein Bequiet-NT so sterben lassen kann. Die sind doch angeblich so hochwertig und haben für alle erdenkliche Fehlerfälle entsprechende Schutzschaltungen.



Das ist ja das was mich auch so wundert. Deswegen geht das Be quiet auch zurück und n anderes muss her..
Morgen mal weiter schaun wenn der PC in Einzelteilen hier liegt. Melde mich dann wieder und halt den thread auf dem laufenden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte nur zu gerne in eines der beiden NTs reingeschaut.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich keine Garantie mehr hätte, würd ichs selber auseinander nehmen. 

Aber mit dem BIOS Kanns nicht zusammen hängen? Dass das Board an sich evtl fehlerhaft ist und schon immer war? Weils ja wirklich beide Male beim verlassen des BIOS aufgetreten ist..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Januar 2014)

Darabus schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine Garantie mehr hätte, würd ichs selber auseinander nehmen.



Pfeif auf Garantie, lass uns das Teil zerlegen.



Darabus schrieb:


> Aber mit dem BIOS Kanns nicht zusammen hängen? Dass das Board an sich evtl fehlerhaft ist und schon immer war? Weils ja wirklich beide Male beim verlassen des BIOS aufgetreten ist..


 
Grundsätzlich kann defekte HW schon ein NT killen, aber normalerweise nicht auf die Art - und erst recht nicht ein Bequiet, wenn alles was hier über die Superqualität von denen erzählt wird, stimmt.


----------



## Abductee (14. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> und erst recht nicht ein Bequiet, wenn alles was hier über die Superqualität von denen erzählt wird, stimmt.


 
Ein anderes Netzteil hätte auch das Mainboard, CPU und den ganzen Rest auch mit in den Tod reißen können.
Den Netzteildefekt kann man jetzt auslegen wie man will.
Wenn ein Netzteil in Rauch aufgeht und die restliche Hardware dahinter hat (vermutlich) keinen Schaden genommen, ist das für mich ein Zeichen das die Schutzschaltungen funktioniert haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2014)

Blöde frage: Hast du die defekten NTs an einem anderen Rechner getestet? Bist du dir sicher, dass das NT abgeraucht ist und nicht irgend was anderes? 

Ich würde übrigens abstand davon nehmen, ein defektes NT auseinanderzubauen. In den USA hat ein 15-Jähriger vor einiger Zeit seine Neugierde mit dem Leben bezahlt, als er ein NT auseinander gebaut hat.


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Blöde frage: Hast du die defekten NTs an einem anderen Rechner getestet? Bist du dir sicher, dass das NT abgeraucht ist und nicht irgend was anderes?
> 
> Ich würde übrigens abstand davon nehmen, ein defektes NT auseinanderzubauen. In den USA hat ein 15-Jähriger vor einiger Zeit seine Neugierde mit dem Leben bezahlt, als er ein NT auseinander gebaut hat.



Hab das erste defekte Netzteil bei uns im Betrieb mal an eine B25 gesicherte Steckdose geklemmt. Die ist auch sofort raus geknallt. Das was jetzt kaputt ist bin ich mir Dank der Funken und des rauches sicher das es defekt ist. Und aufschrauben kommt nicht in Frage. Rest Elektrizität mal bei Seite. Aber Garantie.. Will nicht umsonst 140€ da rein gesteckt haben.. 

Hab übrigens Alles auseinander gebaut.. Auf der restlichen Hardware sind keinerlei Beschädigungen irgendwelcher Art festzustellen. Hab selbst den kühler von der graka runter und da ist auch alles in Ordnung..


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn, wie schon geschrieben worden ist, jede Komponente hinter dem NT abgestöpselt worden ist, dieses NT dann mit ausgeschaltetem Hardwareschalter an eine B16 abgesicherte Steckdose gesteckt wird und beim Einschalten sowohl die Sicherung als auch der RCD fliegt und das Netzteil einen auf Indianer macht:

Warum soll dann was anderes als das Netzteil hinüber sein, das nicht mal in der Nähe der Stecker vom NT ist?

Gibt's Wireless Kabel doch schon und wir wissen es nur nicht?

Fragen über Fragen...


@TE: Wenn Du noch die Uhrzeiten der genauen Ausfälle weißt, rufe mal Deinen örtlichen Netzbetreiber an (z. B. E.On oder RWE) und erkundige Dich mal, ob zu ungefähr der Zeit Schalthandlungen in einem Umspannwerk in Deiner Nähe erfolgt sind.

Wenn ja: Kauf' Dir einen Überspannungsschutz.

Aus irgendeinem Grund ist die Primärseite des NTs abgeraucht - ohne Aufmachen keine Fehleranalyse möglich.

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

Gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) du hattest zwei mal pech
b) irgendeine Komponente zerlegt die Netzteile.

Das kann z.B. durch Fehlströme, Spannungsspitzen und ähnliches passieren.

Würde jetzt auch nicht unbedingt zu Enermax wechseln wollen, da die kaum noch gute Geräte im Programm haben. Einzig die Revolution 87+/Platimax Serie ist noch halbwegs OK. Der Rest ist einfach mal schlecht, insbesondere das Revolution X't ist einfach nur Mist...

Auf einen anderen Hersteller zu wechseln, wird also eher weniger bringen...


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Hatte das Mainboard auch neu gekauft. Vor gut einer Woche. Und beim CPU einsetzten ist mir aufgefallen das 5 Kontakte der CPU auf dem Mainboard schon leicht verbogen waren. War am selben Abend noch im Laden und der Nette Herr hats mir auch sofort gerichtet. Er hätte es auch ausgetauscht hatte aber kein zweites Board mehr da. Nun weiß ich nicht wie meine Möglichkeiten da sind. Da es erst eine woche alt ist, könnte ich es noch zurück geben? Und es mir evtl gegen ein Board eines anderen Herstellers tauschen lassen? Wenn ja. Welches wäre da noch empfehlensweret in der selben Preiskategorie?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Beim Board ist es wie mit den Netzteilen.
Pech kannst du einfach immer und überall haben.
Du kannst es mal mit einem anderen Hersteller probieren aber wie Stefan schon schrieb muss da irgendwo der Wurm drin sein denn wenn die Netzteile auf diese Weise wegplatzen muss schon was schwerwiegendes nicht in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Werd heute nachmittag mal zu KM nach essen düsen. Mal schaun ob er mir das Board gegen ein Asus Z87 Plus tauscht.

Vor allem lief der PC ja n paar Tage durchgehend ohne grösere Probleme.. Ram wurde alles erkannt. Das aktuelle Prime für Heizwell lief auch 6 stunden durch und alles Ohne probleme.. Und dann auf einmal puff.. Alles irgendwie seltsam..

Wenn ich alles getauscht bekomme werd ich auch erstmal ein paar tage mit minimalbesetzung laufen lassen. Also keine Graka, kein extra Audio. Nur meine SSD mit win7, und ein Ram Riegel.


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update:
Morgen gehts ab nach Dortmund nach KM wos Netzteil her ist. Ganzer Rechner geht mit und wird auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Hoffe die finden den Fehler.


----------



## Panther1909 (15. Januar 2014)

Dann grüß mal schön. Wenn es am NT liegt, lache ich mich kaputt^^

Lass Dich mal beraten dort, die sind nicht BQ! verblendet.


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Dann grüß mal schön. Wenn es am NT liegt, lache ich mich kaputt^^
> 
> Lass Dich mal beraten dort, die sind nicht BQ! verblendet.



Wenns wirklich am NT liegt brauch ich morgen abend ne Pulle Schnaps 
So viel Pech kann man doch garnicht haben.. 
Habs letzte mal schon ne Stunde mit dem gequetscht. Und als ich heut angerufen hab kam ausm Hintergrund nur n "der schon wieder  gib mal her den Hörer"


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Lass Dich mal beraten dort, die sind nicht BQ! verblendet.


 
Könntest du deine unsinnigen Kommentare mal unterlassen?


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Lass Dich mal beraten dort, die sind nicht BQ! verblendet.


 Sind bei uns auch kaum welche, aber zeig mir doch mal außer den Be Quiet, Enermax Revolution 87+/Platimax noch Netzteile, die Multirail mit allen Schutzschaltungen und v.a. einem leisen Lüfter bieten.


----------



## MaxRink (15. Januar 2014)

Leise ist relativ. Im Vergleich zu einem Flugzeugtriebwerk (meine 290er) sind die Lüfter der anderen NT auch leise


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Leise im Vergleich zum BeQuiet und nicht leise im Vergleich zur AMD R9 290X im Uber Mode.


----------



## Panther1909 (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du deine unsinnigen Kommentare mal unterlassen?



Das werde ich nicht, solange auf dieser Schiene gefahren wird. Ich kann nur immer wieder empfehlen, über den Tellerrand zu gucken und davon lasse ich mich auch nicht abhalten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Das werde ich nicht, solange auf dieser Schiene gefahren wird. Ich kann nur immer wieder empfehlen, über den Tellerrand zu gucken und davon lasse ich mich auch nicht abhalten.


 
Dann empfehle mir mal ein Produkt das das gleiche bietet wie das Straight E9 mit 500 Watt.
Also 4 Schienen, leise, Gold zertifiziert, 5 Jahre Garantie und das natürlich für den Preis.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leise im Vergleich zum BeQuiet und nicht leise im Vergleich zur AMD R9 290X im Uber Mode.


 Naja, bei mir ist die Messlatte das 680W Hiper, das finde ich ist relativ fair. Und das drehte bei mir unter Last nur selten auf...
Bzw nur mit Gewalt (Gehäuse zu, NT oben und gedaddelt)...

Die Leute in Geschäften haben meist mal überhaupt keine Ahnung von Netzteilen...
Denn wenn sie das hätten, würden sie nicht solch einen Sondermüll wie MS-Tech und Intertech verkaufen. Combat Power und so halt...
Dort steht bei der Beratung auch der finanzielle Aspekt eine Rolle. 
Sprich: der Laden hat eine Gewinnabsucht und kann dieses in der Empfehlung berücksichtigen und dir dabei nciht das beste Gerät für dich auswählen sondern das beste Gerät für sie. Also wo sie am meisten dran verdienen...


Panther1909 schrieb:


> Das werde ich nicht, solange auf dieser Schiene gefahren wird. Ich kann nur immer wieder empfehlen, über den Tellerrand zu gucken und davon lasse ich mich auch nicht abhalten.


 Dann fang mal an Alternativen aufzuzählen!

Bedingung:
a) Muti Rail
b) auch unter Last erträglich und nicht nervig.
c) OTP wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Na los, bin schon gespannt auf die Geräte, die du uns nennen wirst!


----------



## Panther1909 (15. Januar 2014)

Wer zum Teufel braucht vier 12 V Schienen? Das Single Rail Mist ist, leuchtet ein aber zwei tun es auch. Da gibt es einige Alternativen, die ja desöfteren genannt werden in diversen NT-Threads.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Januar 2014)

Konkret?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel braucht vier 12 V Schienen? Das Single Rail Mist ist, leuchtet ein aber zwei tun es auch. Da gibt es einige Alternativen, die ja desöfteren genannt werden in diversen NT-Threads.


 
nein. Bei Netzteilen um 500 Watt sollten 4 Rails Standard sein damit man die PCIe Stecker von der CPU/Mainboard Versorgung trennen kann.
Mit zwei Rails hast du entweder beide PCIe Leitungen auf einer Rail oder das ist gemischt was auch schlecht ist. 
Denn Mainboard und PCIe auf einer Rail ist ebenfalls nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Und bei 400-500 Watt bauen die Hersteller nun mal preiswert. Das ist ebenso. 
Und exakt das kritisiere ich dann auch.
BeQuiet ist halt der einzige der das verstanden hat und baut beim CM480 oder 500 Watt 4 Rails ein.

Was können wir dafür dass BeQuiet der einzige ist der begriffen hat dass auch im Bereich von 400-500 Watt billig alleine nicht reicht?
Und beim E9 kann man auch sonst noch genug kritisieren. So ist das nicht.


----------



## Panther1909 (15. Januar 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Konkret?



Steht in jedem zweiten NT-Thread


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Januar 2014)

Mit Konkret meinte ich nicht jeden wievielten Netzteil Thread sondern explizit von welchen Netzteilen du redest.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Steht in jedem zweiten NT-Thread


 
Dann sag sie doch mal.


----------



## Panther1909 (15. Januar 2014)

Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich mich im Kindergarten verirrt habe. Des Lesens sollte wohl jeder hier mächtig sein....


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich mich im Kindergarten verirrt habe. Des Lesens sollte wohl jeder hier mächtig sein....



Richtig.
Außerdem hilft mir eure Diskussion hier nicht wirklich weiter..
Voll am Thema vorbei würd ich sagen..


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich mich im Kindergarten verirrt habe. Des Lesens sollte wohl jeder hier mächtig sein....


 
Wir warten noch auf deine Aufzählung. Wenn es in jedem zweiten NT-Thread steht, dann lies doch selber nach und poste die NTs hier. 

Aber wahrscheinlich kennst du kein NT, das die Bedingungen erfüllt. Wer A sagt, muss auch B sagen. Also, wo ist dein B?


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich mich im Kindergarten verirrt habe. Des Lesens sollte wohl jeder hier mächtig sein....


 
Wenn es soviele gibt, dann kann es ja nicht so schwer sein welche zu nen und nein die Seasonic G-Serie/Enermax Thriathlor sind keine Alternative


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Januar 2014)

Darabus schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Außerdem hilft mir eure Diskussion hier nicht wirklich weiter..
> Voll am Thema vorbei würd ich sagen..


 
Einerseits hast du natürlich recht, dass dir die Diskussion, wenn sie denn so weiter läuft wie bisher, nicht hilft. Da du aber nach einem neuen Netzteil suchst Panther1909, jedoch weitere empfehlenswerte Netzteile, die nicht von Be Quiet! sind, kennt.
Also haben wir auf der einen Seite den Bedarf nach einem neuen Netzteil und auf der anderen Seite einen User der empfehlenswerte Netzteile kennt.

Leider hat es Panther1909 nicht geschafft dir Netzteile zu nennen, die für dich empfehlenswert wären. Wir haben versucht ihn zu ermuntern, sich zu trauen explizit Netzteile zu nennen. Aber auch hier kommt wieder ein großes "Leider", denn er hat keine konkreten Netzteile nennen können, sondern nur auf jeden zweiten Netzteil Thread verwiesen.

In Folge dessen, entschudlige ich mich aber natürlich im Namen von Panther1909 bei dir, dass er dir nicht weiter helfen konnte.

Wenn er noch irgendwann Vorschläge liefert, hat die Diskussion natürlich am Ende dir doch weiter geholfen. Aber einseitige Diskussionen, bei der eine der beiden Seiten nicht wirklich ein Interesse an einem erfolgreichen Ausgang hat, führen tatsächlich in die Leere. Auch hier entschuldige ich mich nochmals stellvertretend im Namen von Panther1909.


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2014)

Darabus, wie schaut das nun eigentlich aus? Scheinst ja wieder zurück zu sein ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2014)

Panther1909 schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel braucht vier 12 V Schienen?


Wozu zum Teufel brauchst du so viele Sicherungen in deiner Verteilung?



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Das Single Rail Mist ist, leuchtet ein aber zwei tun es auch.


Ach, so viele Sicherungen braucht man doch gar nicht, alles bullshit, je zwei Sicherungen pro Phase sind völlig ausreichend!!!11111



Panther1909 schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Alternativen, die ja desöfteren genannt werden in diversen NT-Threads.


Jemand, der auf andere Verweist, obwohl explizit nach den Alternativen gefragt wurde, ist schlicht nicht in der Lage, Alternativen zu nennen.

JETZT wäre der Richtige Zeitpunkt für eine Entschuldigung...
Oh warte: Ist eigentlich schon zu spät, viel zu spät...



Darabus schrieb:


> Hatte das Mainboard auch neu gekauft. Vor gut einer Woche. Und beim CPU einsetzten ist mir aufgefallen das 5 Kontakte der CPU auf dem Mainboard schon leicht verbogen waren. War am selben Abend noch im Laden und der Nette Herr hats mir auch sofort gerichtet. Er hätte es auch ausgetauscht hatte aber kein zweites Board mehr da. Nun weiß ich nicht wie meine Möglichkeiten da sind. Da es erst eine woche alt ist, könnte ich es noch zurück geben? Und es mir evtl gegen ein Board eines anderen Herstellers tauschen lassen? Wenn ja. Welches wäre da noch empfehlensweret in der selben Preiskategorie?


 Böser Fehler. Würde niemals, solch einen 'Pfusch' annehmen wollen. Hier hättest du auf einen Austausch bestehen sollen.

Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das hier die Ursache sein könnte. Die wird irgendwo anders sein. Wie schaut deine Installation aus? Ists neu? Ist es ein Altbau??
Was hängt alles mit an der Leitung? Ist in der Zeit, in der das Netzteil lief, ein weiteres elektrisches Gerät (mit Gleichspannungsmotor) betrieben worden? Zum Beispiel 'ne Bohrmaschine?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Es wäre jetzt sehr nett wenn wir wieder zum Thema zurück kommen. 

Der TS hat immer noch das Problem dass ihm die Netzteile wegplatzen.
Also warten wir jetzt mal darauf dass er ein neues Netzteil hat -- und dazu kannst du gerne dem BeQuiet Support aufs Dach steigen denn dafür ist er ja da dir auch das zweite defekte Netzteil auszutauschen.

Fährst du denn jetzt erst zum Shop zurück wo du gekauft hast?


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, mit anderen Worten...


Fullquote erspar ich hier.
Muss das sein Stefan?







Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die wird irgendwo anders sein. Wie schaut deine Installation aus? Ists neu? Ist es ein Altbau??
> Was hängt alles mit an der Leitung? Ist in der Zeit, in der das Netzteil lief, ein weiteres elektrisches Gerät (mit Gleichspannungsmotor) betrieben worden? Zum Beispiel 'ne Bohrmaschine?


Antwort steht in Post #10


Darabus schrieb:


> *Das Haus hier ist auch erst 3 Jahre alt. Also  alles neu*. Probleme nie gehabt. Hardware im PC ist bis aus den antec und  die RAM Riegel Alles neu.


 
 Du hast auch den Postboten vergessen der nur die Netzteile herumgeschmissen hat, den Rest der Hardware aber verschont hat.

Wieso geht an diesem Stromkreis nur das Netzteil hops und der Monitor oder TV nicht?
Die haben auch Netzteile.

Du gibst immer und immer wieder das Beispiel mit der Bohrmaschine an.
Dann sollte bequiet verdammt nochmal in seiner Bedienungsanleitung reinschreiben das ein bequiet Netzteil AUSSCHLIESSLICH an einem speraten Stromkreis betreiben werden soll. Natuerlich sollte auch ein Typ2 und Typ 3 Ueberspannungsschutz vorhanden sein, sonst koennte es sein das die Primaerseite einen defekt erfaehrt.
Das einzige was ich im Handbuch eines DarkPowerPro gefunden habe ist: 





> Idealerweise benutzen Sie eine separate Steckdose nur für das Computernetzteil.


Hier steht nichts, null, so gar nichts vom eigenen Stromkreis und das man tunlichst vermeiden sollte das man andere Geraete, vor allem mit Motoren, waehrend des Netzteilbetriebs zu verwenden.

Wenn diese Geraete so schaedlich sind, schreibt es rein und druckt es groß auf die Verpackung, damit man das nicht macht.
Kein Netzteilhersteller wird aussschliessen koennen, das Geraete mit Motoren irgendwann mal laufen werden, waehrend das Netzteil am Netz haengt.
Waschmaschine, Staubsauger, Foehn, Mixer, Vibrator, Bohrmaschine etc etc.
Das sollten die Dinger abkoennen.
Es ist seltsam das sich hier User mit Problemen mit bequiet Netzteilen melden und immer sind alle anderen Sachen schuld. Nur die Netzteile kann man erstmal fast ausschliessen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso geht an diesem Stromkreis nur das Netzteil hops und der Monitor oder TV nicht?
> Die haben auch Netzteile.
> 
> Du gibst immer und immer wieder das Beispiel mit der Bohrmaschine an.
> Dann sollte bequiet verdammt nochmal in seiner Bedienungsanleitung reinschreiben das ein bequiet Netzteil AUSSCHLIESSLICH an einem speraten Stromkreis betreiben werden soll. Natuerlich sollte auch ein Typ2 und Typ 3 Ueberspannungsschutz vorhanden sein, sonst koennte es sein das die Primaerseite einen defekt erfaehrt


 
Das hat nichts mit BeQuiet zu tun sondern liegt an der Technik der Netzteile allgemein.
Das kann jeden Hersteller treffen.

Also bitte kein Pauschalisieren mehr.

Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.


 
So ist es - und das bitte ohne sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu springen / persönlich anzugreifen - dann muss ich auch weniger löschen und kann die Karten in der Tasche lassen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Januar 2014)

@TE: Hast du zufällig den PC immer mit dem gleichen Kaltgerätekabel angeschlossen? Also das alte Kabel auch am Austauschgerät angeschlossen? Könnte ja sein, dass das Kabel eine Macke hat.


----------



## Darabus (15. Januar 2014)

Also.. 
War heute net das MB tauschen. Fahre morgen aber mit dem gesamten PC samt defekten Netzteil nach Dortmund um den ganzen PC auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen. Deswegen auch noch nichts getauscht.

Beim Tausch des NTs habe ich sämtliche Kabel natürlich mit getauscht. Damit ich die als Fehlerquelle ausschließen konnte.

Das Netzteil, der Monitor und das surround System, welche am PC hängen, haben alle ne separate Steckdose. 

Krieg ich denn irgendwo her n überspannungsschutz, den ich noch zusätzlich vors NT setzten kann? Und das nicht all zu teuer? Da mein ganzes Geld eig in den PC geflossen ist und was dann noch über war ins Auto..

Bis auf die SSD, die HDD und der Ram Speicher und der die das Antec 920 ist alles neu.

Andere Geräte Bis auf Fernseher und Licht waren nicht am Netz zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2014)

Ueberspannungsschutz: es gibt diese Mehrfachsteckdosen mit eingebautem Ueberspannungsschutz und angeblich versichert auf hohe Summen.
Halte ich nicht viel davon.
Ein vernuenftiger Ueberspannungsschutz sollte im Elektroverteilerkasten/schrank verbaut sein. Materialkosten fuer einen Typ2 ca. 150-250€. Gibts natuerlich auch teurer.
In Zeiten wo immer mehr Elektronik in unser Leben zieht, sollte man soetwas durchaus einbauen lassen.
Ist ja nicht nur der Rechner betroffen. TV, HiFi Anlage, Tablets, Smartphones, moderne Kuechengeraete, etc etc.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Ein Ü-Schutz Typ 2 alleine bringt nur bedingt was. Erst die Kombination mit einem Typ 3 macht das sinnvoll.

Hier langt ein ganz einfacher Zwischenstecker, also Typ 3, der schützt bei Schalthandlungen vom EVU ausreichend.

Typ 2 kommt erst bei einem richtigen Blitzeinschlag in der Umgebung zum Tragen.

Von einem direkten Blitzeinschlag ins Haus will ich gar nicht erst anfangen, da kommt dann das ganz große Programm mit allem Schickimicki und Typ 1.

MfG


----------



## Darabus (16. Januar 2014)

So. Schöne grüße aus der verbotenen Stadt erstmal. 

Er hat sich grad alles angeschaut und kann mir auch nicht sagen was falsch ist. Keinerlei Fehler vorhanden. 
Direkt mal bei listan angerufen und die "netten" Leute wollen das ichs jetzt erstmal einschicke damit die das durch Checken können.. Mindestens 2 Wochen.. Aber nachdem was ich so gelesen habe wohl eher länger... Hätte den am liebsten durch die tele Leitung gezogen 

Er hat mir jetzt erstmal ein thermaltake Berlin 630w mitgegeben. Das ich wenigstens weiter arbeiten kann.. 
Bin mal echt gespannt was kommt..


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

Das Berlin ist aber absoluter Schrott.
Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils keine Schutzschaltungen hat.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Januar 2014)

ich rate dir dazum evt mal den fehler bei der grafik karte zu suchen, ich hatte exakt das gleiche problem mit einer 460er hawk , der ich nen talon orginal bios verpasst hab. lief alles auch mit dem 980X und 12 gb speicher udn 3 festplatten + ssd . aber am ende gingen irgendwann die probleme los. gab Probleme durch die geflashte karte. hat zu einschalt zeiten einfach zu viel gezogen und am ende ist die interne sicherung von meinem E8 straight power gekommen.


----------



## Darabus (16. Januar 2014)

Habs dual BIOS einfach mal umgestellt. Werd jetzt gleich noch das Board tauschen und dann alles wieder anschließen.

Kann das case eig sowas anrichten? Das das ist ja auch neu und das einzige was ich dann noch nicht geprüft habe..


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht dumm gefragt aber, passen alle Mainboardverschraubungen oder hat da irgendwas Kontakt was es nicht haben sollte?


----------



## Darabus (16. Januar 2014)

MB lässt sich Butter weich einsetzten und die schrauben (atx) passen wunderbar.


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn du einen Abstandshalter wo hast wo er nicht sein solte oder zu wenige, dann durchaus


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. Januar 2014)

Darabus schrieb:


> Habs dual BIOS einfach mal umgestellt. Werd jetzt gleich noch das Board tauschen und dann alles wieder anschließen.
> 
> Kann das case eig sowas anrichten? Das das ist ja auch neu und das einzige was ich dann noch nicht geprüft habe..


 
wenn es nen Erdungsproblem gibt ja. hast du evt die möglichkeit die ganzen sachen auch auserhalb des gehäuses zu testen ?


----------



## Darabus (16. Januar 2014)

Leider nicht. Wie kann ich denn prüfen obs case vernünftig geerdet ist?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils keine Schutzschaltungen hat.


 
 Du oder Thermaltake. Einer von euch verbreitet dreiste Lügen.  





Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wenn es nen Erdungsproblem gibt ja. hast du evt die möglichkeit die ganzen sachen auch auserhalb des gehäuses zu testen ?


 
 Kannst du das genauer erklären? Was meinst du mit Erdungsproblem? ...dass es zu schlecht geerdet ist? Wenn ja, warum soll er dann das ganze ohne Gehäuse probieren? Ohne Gehäuse ist gar nichts mehr geerdet. Oder was genau meinst du?  





Darabus schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn prüfen obs case vernünftig geerdet ist?


 
 Es ist geerdet sobald das NT eingebaut ist und der Stecker in der Steckdose steckt.


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du oder Thermaltake. Einer von euch verbreitet dreiste Lügen.


   Die OCP der alten Version des Thermaltake Hamburg hat erst bei 900W oder so gegriffen und der Tester auf Awardfabrik fand das dann auch noch toll
Von der neuen Version gibts einen vernünftigen Test, aber da wird leider nicht geklärt ob die sich die OCP auch fast wieder sparen hätten können



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Kannst du das genauer erklären? Was meinst du mit Erdungsproblem? ...dass es zu schlecht geerdet ist? Wenn ja, warum soll er dann das ganze ohne Gehäuse probieren? Ohne Gehäuse ist gar nichts mehr geerdet. Oder was genau meinst du?


Er meint wohl einen Kurzen durch zu viele oder fehlende Abstandshalter. Daher mal ohne Gehäuse auf einer nicht leitenden unterlage wie z.B. dem Mainboardkarton (ja nicht die ESD Folie!) testen



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es ist geerdet sobald das NT eingebaut ist und der Stecker in der Steckdose steckt.


Auch nur wenn man auf diese gern beigelegten Gummiringe nicht verwendet!


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Auch nur wenn man auf diese gern beigelegten Gummiringe nicht verwendet!



Meinst du die Papierringe(?) bei den Abstandshaltern?


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2014)

Sind die Papierringe bzw. Gummis nicht egal? Die Schrauben stellen doch einen leitenden Kontakt zwischen NT und Gehäuse her.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Januar 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sind die Papierringe bzw. Gummis nicht egal? Die Schrauben stellen doch einen leitenden Kontakt zwischen NT und Gehäuse her.



Nur, wenn die Schraubenköpfe die Lackschicht durchkratzen, aber das müssen die sowieso.

MfG


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die OCP der alten Version des Thermaltake Hamburg hat erst bei 900W oder so gegriffen und der Tester auf Awardfabrik fand das dann auch noch toll


 
Ich würde das auch toll finden, wenn ich ein 530W NT bezahlt hätte, aber ein 900W NT bekäme.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sind die Papierringe bzw. Gummis nicht egal?  Die Schrauben stellen doch einen leitenden Kontakt zwischen NT und  Gehäuse her.


 
Genau so ist es. Sobald das NT im Case verbaut und angeschlossen ist, ist das ganze auch geerdet. ...vorausgesetzt Steckdose und Kabel haben PE-Leiter.


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2014)

Lackschicht?
Gibts bei den Mainboards nicht seit ewigen Zeiten Lötpunkte um die Schraubenlöcher rundherum das man beim Festschrauben zwingend einen Kontakt herstellt?


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich würde das auch toll finden, wenn ich ein 530W NT bezahlt hätte, aber ein 900W NT bekäme.


 Und was ist daran toll? Wenn die Sicherung statt bei 16A erst bei 32A auslöst dann ist das auch toll oder? Großes Singlerail ist immer Schrott. Wenn ein Spannungswandler Mist baut fackelt dir das ganze Board und mit Pech das ganze Haus ab und das Netzteil liefert weiter Saft
Dann ist das Netzteil eben dafür nicht ausgelegt und hat dann vermutlich extremes Ripple&Noise, die Kondensatoren sind schnell kaputt und man hat dann auch im normalbetrieb Ripple


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

Gemeint ist die Lackschicht in den Gewinden vom NT. Wenn du Schrauben, die ja bekanntlich aus Metall sind, durch das PC-Gehäuse und dann durch das NT schraubst, verbindest du das NT- mit dem PC-Gehäuse. Und da das NT geerdet ist, ist auch alles was damit niederohmig verbunden ist, ebenfalls geerdet.


----------



## Darabus (16. Januar 2014)

Also. Habs Asus MB eingebaut und alles angeschlossen. Läuft bis jetzt. Nun erstmal wieder alle Updates laden und installieren... Und das mit ner 3k Leitung.. Immer wieder toll 

Habs NT jetzt mal mit nem Verlängerungskabel (hat pe stecker) im nebenraum angeschlossen. Am Dienstag kommt n Elektriker und misst hier alles durch im Wohnzimmer. Was ein Glück das er Bier als Bezahlung gerne nimmt


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Und was ist daran toll? Wenn die Sicherung statt bei 16A erst bei 32A auslöst dann ist das auch toll oder?



Du wirst lachen, aber eine 16A Sicherung löst nicht sofort bei 32A aus und erst recht nicht bei 16A. Ein B16 LSS löst erst bei ca. 80A unter 400ms aus.



ich111 schrieb:


> Großes Singlerail ist immer Schrott. Wenn ein Spannungswandler Mist baut fackelt dir das ganze Board und mit Pech das ganze Haus ab und das Netzteil liefert weiter Saft



Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ein Spannungswandler mist baut, dann ist das Board bereits Schrott, dann kann es ruhig abrauchen. Dann sehe ich wenigstens sofort wo der Fehler war und rätsele nicht sinnlos darüber, wie das bei einem Multirail-NT der Fall wäre. Und das Haus fackelt dabei auch nicht ab, das Gehäuse ist aus Stahl. Bis das Feuer es verlassen kann, werde ich es wohl schaffen den Stecker zu ziehen.



ich111 schrieb:


> Dann ist das Netzteil eben dafür nicht ausgelegt und hat dann vermutlich extremes Ripple&Noise


 
Gut möglich, aber mit Sicherheit weiß es keiner hier. Manchmal sparen Hersteller auch daran, dass sie gleiches Produkt unter verschiedenen Namen verkaufen.


----------



## L-Patrick (16. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dann sehe ich wenigstens sofort wo der Fehler war und rätsele nicht sinnlos darüber, wie das bei einem Multirail-NT der Fall wäre. Und das Haus fackelt dabei auch nicht ab, das Gehäuse ist aus Stahl. Bis das Feuer es verlassen kann, werde ich es wohl schaffen den Stecker zu ziehen.


 
Meinst du das grad ernst? Und was ist, wenn du mal nicht zu Hause bist, während der Rechner noch was runter lädt, oder du ganz einfach mal auf dem Klo bist und das Ding hitzepusteln bekommt? Das mit dem Haus würde ich auch nicht so stehen lassen wollen. Die meisten Anbauteile sind aus Plastik und das schmilzt und googelt sehr gut und schnell. Wenn das dann auf deinen Teppich oder Holzboden kommt, oder an deinen Tisch oder wie auch immer, dann hast du das große laufen..


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber eine 16A Sicherung löst nicht sofort bei 32A aus und erst recht nicht bei 16A. Ein B16 LSS löst erst bei ca. 80A unter 400ms aus.


Mag sein, aber nach längerer Zeit löst der auch bei deutlich weniger Strom aus.


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ein Spannungswandler mist baut, dann ist das Board bereits Schrott, dann kann es ruhig abrauchen. Dann sehe ich wenigstens sofort wo der Fehler war und rätsele nicht sinnlos darüber, wie das bei einem Multirail-NT der Fall wäre. Und das Haus fackelt dabei auch nicht ab, das Gehäuse ist aus Stahl. Bis das Feuer es verlassen kann, werde ich es wohl schaffen den Stecker zu ziehen.


Das erste Argument ist totaler Blödsinn: Statt einem defekten Board ist jetzt auch noch die CPU durchgebrannt, die Kabel des Netzteils sind verschmort, weil sie für solche Ströme nicht ausgelegt sind, und der ganze Rest der am Mainboard hängt ist evtl auch noch tot.
Und ständig zuhause ist auch nicht jeder und den PC lassen von diesen auch genügend laufen. Durch defekte Elektronik brennen einige Häuser.
Aber du hast recht, lassen wir doch gleich alle Schutzschaltungen drausen und bauen alles so, dass es nie einen Defekt gibt


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

Ich empfehle dazu einmal diesen und den darauf folgenden Post. Bei der Rauch- und Hitzeentwicklung möchte ich garantiert kein Single-Rail Netzteil haben 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ionsthread-zu-netzteilen-831.html#post6062995


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

L-Patrick schrieb:


> Meinst du das grad ernst? Und was ist, wenn du mal nicht zu Hause bist, während der Rechner noch was runter lädt, oder du ganz einfach mal auf dem Klo bist und das Ding hitzepusteln bekommt? Das mit dem Haus würde ich auch nicht so stehen lassen wollen. Die meisten Anbauteile sind aus Plastik und das schmilzt und googelt sehr gut und schnell. Wenn das dann auf deinen Teppich oder Holzboden kommt, oder an deinen Tisch oder wie auch immer, dann hast du das große laufen..


 
Das mit Feuer habe ich blöd ausgedruckt. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass bei so einem Defekt alles ganz schnell vorbei ist. Da wird kein glühender Grill entstehen, wie sich das viele vorstellen.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das mit Feuer habe ich blöd ausgedruckt. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass bei so einem Defekt alles ganz schnell vorbei ist. Da wird kein glühender Grill entstehen, wie sich das viele vorstellen.


Doch genau das wird es, guck dir dieses Video an:
PCGH in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Das Netzteil hört erst auf zu braten weil er so nett ist und die Teststation abschaltet. Das Kabel glüht richtig, das wäre mit anderen Komponenten ein richtig schönes Feuer geworden.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

Ist egal, hab ich endlich wieder was zum löschen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Januar 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Doch genau das wird es, guck dir dieses Video an:
> PCGH  in Gefahr - Rauchexplosion bei Netzteilkurzschluss | HardwareClips -  Dein Hardware Video-Portal
> 
> Das Netzteil hört erst auf zu  braten weil er so nett ist und die Teststation abschaltet. Das Kabel  glüht richtig, das wäre mit anderen Komponenten ein richtig schönes  Feuer geworden.


 



ich111 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber nach längerer Zeit löst der auch bei deutlich weniger Strom aus.


 



ich111 schrieb:


> Das erste Argument ist totaler Blödsinn: Statt einem defekten Board ist jetzt auch noch die CPU durchgebrannt, die Kabel des Netzteils sind verschmort, weil sie für solche Ströme nicht ausgelegt sind, und der ganze Rest der am Mainboard hängt ist evtl auch noch tot.
> Und ständig zuhause ist auch nicht jeder und den PC lassen von diesen auch genügend laufen. Durch defekte Elektronik brennen einige Häuser.
> Aber du hast recht, lassen wir doch gleich alle Schutzschaltungen drausen und bauen alles so, dass es nie einen Defekt gibt


 
Ich sag dazu was, aber besser im allgemeinem Fred, sonst gibts noch wieder Ärger mit der Kommandozentrale.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2014)

*Darabus*, du betreibst einen enormen Aufwand.

Was ist eigentlich wenn sich rausstellt, das einfach nur 2 bequiet Netzteile einen Defekt hatten und alles Andere in Ordnung war.
Den Schaden hat der TE auf jeden Fall schon, und seis nur ein unglaublicher Zeitaufwand, Hin und Herfahren, neu Aufsetzten, alles Moegliche Testen.
Nur weil 2 Netzteile, die ja nicht kaputt gehen koennen, innerhalb kurzer Zeit einen Defekt hatten.
Auf die folgenden Reaktionen bei so einem Szenario bin ich echt gespannt 

Der Naechste mit so einem Problem wird wahrscheinlich ein neues Haus bauen muessen oder auswandern oder aehnliches xD.


Was mich wundert bei dieser Diskussion: wenn gefuehlt 90% aller Netzteile lebensgefaehrlich sind, wieso haben die in Deutschland eine Zulassung?
Sowas bekommt man nicht mal eben, und sobald Sach und Personenschaden entstehen kann, wird bissi genauer geschaut.
Irgendwie beisst sich hier Einiges


----------



## ich111 (16. Januar 2014)

Jaja, verteidige du schön deine Singlerails, kauf dir am besten gleich eins mit 1200WAch ja wenn ich deine Signatur so sehe, ließ dir das ein paar mal durch, evtl. fällt dir was auf

Es ist einfach nicht normal das 2 Geräte defekt gehen. Da ist einfach üblich einen rundum Fehlercheck zu machen, das hab ich auch gemacht als mein E8 nach ein paar Minuten Betrieb gestorben ist.

Wenn du 5 Sec länger nachgedacht und gegoogelt hättest, dann stände wohl der letzt part von deinem Post jetzt nicht da:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Was  mich wundert bei dieser Diskussion: wenn gefuehlt 90% aller Netzteile  lebensgefaehrlich sind, wieso haben die in Deutschland eine Zulassung?
> Sowas bekommt man nicht mal eben, und sobald Sach und Personenschaden entstehen kann, wird bissi genauer geschaut.
> Irgendwie beisst sich hier Einiges


 Nur mal ein paar Beispiele: http://geizhals.de/?fs=MS Tech&cat=gehps


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du oder Thermaltake. Einer von euch verbreitet dreiste Lügen.


Och, wurd da nicht letztens ein kleineres Thermaltake 430 oder 530W bei Awardfabrik getestet?! Also das, was man mit bis zu 900W oder so belasten konnte?!
Gut, dass war die alte, HEC Version, momentan kommts von Sirfa. Aber den Test kannst dir ja auf Computerbase antun.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es ist geerdet sobald das NT eingebaut ist und der Stecker in der Steckdose steckt.


...sofern eine Erdung vorhanden ist...
Es ist ja nicht so, dass es vorkommen könnte, dass der Grün/Gelbe, der zu der Steckdose führt, unterbrochen sein könnte. Ist ja auch noch NIE vorgekommen, sowas...


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Bei mir eher unwahrscheinlich. Naja. Bin mal gespannt was kommt.
Netzteil geht nächste Woche weg um von listan überprüft zu werden.
MB geht auch die Tage weg. Liegt ja schon beim Händler. 
Dienstag kommt der Elektriker und misst bei mir alles durch.
Wenn das alles keine Ergebnisse bringt weiß ich echt net weiter..


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du oder Thermaltake. Einer von euch verbreitet dreiste Lügen.


 
Das Thermaltake ist schrott. 
Wieso ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren?
Ich meine. Was erwartest du denn von einem 500 Watt Netzteil das 40€ kostet?


----------



## atop1234 (17. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake ist schrott.
> Wieso ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren?
> Ich meine. Was erwartest du denn von einem 500 Watt Netzteil das 40€ kostet?


 
Du schriebst "Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils* keine Schutzschaltungen hat.* 						"
Termaltake schreibt "- umfangreiche Schutzschaltungen: Over Current, Over Voltage, Over Power und Kurzschlussschutz."


Kann es sein, dass Du mit 'keine Schutzschaltungen' sowas sagen wolltest wie 'unzureichend wirksame Schutzschaltungen'?


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2014)

atop1234 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du mit 'keine Schutzschaltungen' sowas sagen wolltest wie 'unzureichend wirksame Schutzschaltungen'?


 
Das kommt ja im Fall der Fälle auf das gleiche raus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake ist schrott.
> Wieso ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren?
> Ich meine. Was erwartest du denn von einem 500 Watt Netzteil das 40€ kostet?


...weil es kein be quiet Netzteil ist und wir doch eh alle be quiet Fans sind, weißtschon...

Aber auch die Argumente pro Single Rail sind interessant. Wüsste jetzt echt nicht, dass man das irgendwie schön reden könnte. Also dass der Hersteller 'nen paar Dollar für die Sicherung spart...

Aber genau das ist ja der Punkt bei den Sicherungsautomaten: Da gibt es zwei Auslösemechanismen. Ein schneller für kurzschluss und ein langsamer für 'normale Benutzung'. Das ganze ist so ausgelegt, dass es die Leitung schützt. 
Auf gut Deutsch:
*Die Sicherung verhindert Kabelbrände durch vorzeitiges auslösen*

Aber ich verstehe nicht, dass man, wo wir doch alle Sicherungen in den Häusern haben, Single Rail schön reden kann. Das ist vergleichbar als wenn man sagen würde, dass man die Sicherungen nicht brauchen würde, sie total unnötig wären und man mit 63A (oder womit auch immer der Stromanbieter ankommt) direkt auf die Leitung drauf hauen kann. DAS ist Single Rail. Darf man nicht, macht man nicht, weil dadurch die Hütte abfackelt.
Warum soll man das dann bei Netzteilen machen?!

Ob man jetzt 63A bei 12V hat oder 63A bei 230VAC macht fürs Kael an sich keinen Unterschied, wird beidesmal gleich warm...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Januar 2014)

atop1234 schrieb:


> Du schriebst "Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils* keine Schutzschaltungen hat.* 						"
> Termaltake schreibt "- umfangreiche Schutzschaltungen: Over Current, Over Voltage, Over Power und Kurzschlussschutz."


 
Danke!


----------



## ich111 (17. Januar 2014)

Und die ATX Spec sieht ja auch Multirail vor (und zwar teilweise mit deutlich weniger Strom pro Schiene als die im Handel erhältlichen Multirails), Intel hat sich das garantiert nicht zum Spaß ausgedacht



atop1234 schrieb:


> Du schriebst "Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils* keine Schutzschaltungen hat.* 						"
> Termaltake schreibt "- umfangreiche Schutzschaltungen: Over Current, Over Voltage, Over Power und Kurzschlussschutz."
> 
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du mit 'keine Schutzschaltungen' sowas sagen wolltest wie 'unzureichend wirksame Schutzschaltungen'?


Wenn die Schutzschaltung erst auslöst wenn der PC schon am brennen ist, dann kann man das als keine Schutzschaltung betrachten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

atop1234 schrieb:


> Du schriebst "Das schaltet bei einem Fehler nicht ab weils* keine Schutzschaltungen hat.* 						"
> Termaltake schreibt "- umfangreiche Schutzschaltungen: Over Current, Over Voltage, Over Power und Kurzschlussschutz."
> 
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du mit 'keine Schutzschaltungen' sowas sagen wolltest wie 'unzureichend wirksame Schutzschaltungen'?


 
Wenn eine Schutzschaltung -- oder wie immer du das Teil da nennst was die da verbaut haben -- erst bei 900 Watt auslöst dann mag das für dich eine Schutzschaltung sein.
Für mich ist das eben keine Schutzschaltung sondern Schrott.

Außerdem gibt es genug Hersteller die im Datenblatt was von Schutzschaltungen reden. Guckst du dann aber mal direkt nach findest du nichts oder eben nur so einen Müll Chip der nichts taugt.


----------



## MaxRink (17. Januar 2014)

Ein durchgeglühtes Kabel ist insofern auch eine "Schutzschaltung"


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

Es sollen auch Leute geben die die Sicherung herausdrehen weil sie ständig auslöst und einen Alustreifen einkleben.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Ohja die gute alte Alusicherung.
Aber auch die kann durchbrennen, dann doch lieber nen Stück Stahl, das hält länger.


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Soll ja nur so lange halten, bis Be quiet mir sagt das die Mist gebaut haben und ich 2 montags Modelle erwischt habe


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2014)

Darabus schrieb:


> Soll ja nur so lange halten, bis Be quiet mir sagt das die Mist gebaut haben und ich 2 montags Modelle erwischt habe


 
Falls du solch eine Aussage schriftlich bekommst, bitte scannen und hier veroeffentlichen


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Falls du solch eine Aussage schriftlich bekommst, bitte scannen und hier veroeffentlichen


 
Ich bezweifel dass BeQuiet irgendwas dazu sagen wird.


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Ich will definitiv ne Antwort haben.. Trau mich schon fast nicht mehr mein PC an zu machen wenn er aus ist


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2014)

Einfach das nächste Netzteil einbauen und starten.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (18. Januar 2014)

Naja ich besitze zwar ein BQ aber ein altes Modell ein Dark Power P7 und solange das keine Anstalten macht, bleibt das auch im Rechner, ich denke schon das es in diesem Segment bedeutend bessere gibt.

Aber ich finde es einfach für die Tonne, BQ so schlecht zu machen.

@Topic
Also ich kann es mir echt nicht vorstellen, das bei der selben Person 2 Baugleiche NT abrauchen, wie gesagt es gibt bestimmt bessere, aber 2x da stimmt was grundsätzliches nicht.

mal sehen wie lange das Thermaltake durchhält


----------



## Darabus (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gespannt..
Hoffe mindestens bis Dienstag.. Da kommt der Elektriker


----------



## Valedo (18. Januar 2014)

Na der sollte das ja wohl reparieren können.


----------



## Gummert (18. Januar 2014)

Interessant @TE dein Fall wohnst du bei mir oder so *g* erkenne gewisse Parallelen...  

BQ-Netzteile liefen bei mir auch nicht. Für meinen Server Das PRO 10 gekauft. Dies verabschiedete sich bei mir mit einem Zirpen und der FI sprang raus. 
Ging sofort Retour, austausch in ein neues PRO 10 - selbe Problem nur ohne das Zirpen. 
Bin dann auf ein anderes Netzteil eines anderen Herstellers umgestiegen. Das Läuft wunderbar bis jetzt ohne Probleme. ( 24/7 )


Für meine Rendering-Kiste samt FirePro habe ich dann das SP E9 700W genommen... lief auch nicht... flog zwar nur die B16er Sicherung raus ( entweder direkt nachdem ich den Kippschalter umlegte ) oder sobald ich den Rechner anschalten wollte. Habe gar nicht erst einen zweiten Versuch durchgeführt und bin auch da wieder zu einem ganz anderen Hersteller gegangen, das war jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten noch.


Dann bei meiner Zocker Kiste war zuvor das SP E9 600W drin. Das verabschiedete sich nach 13 Monaten ... 

Also man mag mich jetzt gut verstehen, wenn ich jetzt sage, dass ich erstmal die Schnauze voll habe mit BQ-Netzteilen. 

Die Elektrik hier ist komplett durch gecheckt und alles auf dem neusten Stand. 
Ein Fehler von der Hausleitung ist durch einen Elektriker ausgeschlossen. 
Fehler an den Gehäusen meiner Maschinen ebenfalls - mit anderen Netzteilen läuft es ja wunderbar. 

Ich kann hierbei also kein Allgemeines Urteil über BQ-Netzteile abgeben, für mich Persönlich hat sich allerdings das Thema BQ-Netzteile erledigt... 

Und ich gehe stark davon aus, dass sich das Problem bei Dir lieber TE, genauso auswirkt wie bei mir und das Problem mit einem anderen Netzteil nicht mehr auftritt. 

Ich könnte höchstens noch vermuten, dass die BQ-Netzteile mit Gewissen Hausleitungen/Sicherungen nicht klar kommen oder diese sogar selbst nicht mit den BQ-Netzteilen klar kommen... das müsste man prüfen lassen, aber ich werde sicher nicht dafür zahlen  
Da nimmt man einfach ein anderes und dann ist die Sache geklärt, ist ja nicht so das es nur BQ gibt. 

Ich sehe das auch nicht so eng... hätten die BQ-Netzteile meine Teure Hardware zerschossen dann gäbe es ein Donnerwetter, aber ein Defekt an meine Hardware kam ja nicht vor, von daher kein Problem.

( Nur für die, die Fragen sollten: B16er, 40A. 64A )

Aktuell Favorisiere ich die Delta Electronic Ableger die haben in Sachen Netzteilen die größte Erfahrung.


----------



## Darabus (18. Januar 2014)

Das wäre ja mal was. Kommst du aus umgebung 46514?

Mein altes nzxt mit 800w hat mir ja auch 5 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet und 3 davon im neuen Haus.. 
Bin mal echt gespannt. Montag geht's Netzteil raus.


----------



## Gummert (18. Januar 2014)

Mein letztes, weswegen ich das SP E9 600W gekauft hatte, war das Coba NitroX von Inter Tech das lief 8 Jahre - da ich aber kein SLI m ehr verwendete, war es schlicht überdimensioniert und war einfach alt von der Effizienz. Aber es lebt Heute noch und funktioniert  

Ne... paar ecken weiter weg ( 40212 )

Achja: Ich habe hier sogar einen USV-Anlage die alle Schwankungen ausgleicht. 
Auch an eine Steckdose ohne USV zickten die BQs rum. 

Naja egal. Ich kann dir das Antec EA-650 empfehlen.Hat ebenfalls 4 Rails.


----------



## mülla1 (18. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie hört sich der Fall des TE oder auch von gummert nach defekten x und y Kondensatoren an. Wäre zumindest plausibel und das ganze würde auch die ständigen RCD oder Automaten Auslösungen erklären.
Kenne mich bei den verwendeten Bauteilen jetzt nicht sooooo mega gut aus, also Vllt können das Stefan oder die anderen netzteilspezis mal was zu sagen


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2014)

Dein Netzteil, egal wie gut das Ding ist, hat mit 680W nicht genug Power, um den vollen Leistungsbedarf deines System abzudecken. Im Grenzbereich ist das NT am, und eventuell über, dem Limit. Ich geh jetzt mal pauschal von meinem PC aus, wo das System gesamt, ohne CPU und GPU, einen Bedarf von konstanten etwa 60W, aufweist. Dein System wird etwas drüberliegen. Die CPU braucht bei 4,4ghz um die 130W(wenn die Vcore etwa max. Vid entspricht). Die Graka 260 - 270W. Überschlagen würd ich sagen so um die 500W Spitzenbedarf ist sehr grosszügig gerechnet. Davon ist der riesen Teil auf der(den) 12V Schiene(n) gefordert. Das bedeutet du musst gucken wieviel Watt diese liefern kann. Die 680W sind Angabe über alle Schienen kombiniert. 

Ich hab auch ein Straight Power aber das ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt und da gabs die nur 50W weise, von 350-700W, gestaffelt. Ich hab das 650er und das hat eine maximale Ausgangsleistung von 620W an 12V und 180W an 3.3-5v. In Kombination jedoch max. 650W. 

Wenn ich jetzt mal raten müsste, dann würd ich sagen bei deinem NT ist die 3.3v Rail durchgeknallt. Nicht wegen zu hohen Stromfluss, sondern aufgrund mangelhafter Versorgung die den Bedarf nicht 100% sicher stellen kann. Die NTs haben zwar alle einen UVP Schutzmechanismus aber wie schnell der greift ist fraglich. Eine Unterspannungsspitze kann schnell wie der Blitz sein und einen Blitz fängt der OVP eines Netzteiles nicht ab, bzw. es kommt gar nicht mehr dazu. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Stromabfluss irgendwo auf Widerstand trifft. Die -12v sind für max. Stromstärken bis 0,5A abgesichert, was bedeutet,das bei geringsten Unregelmässigkeiten in der Erdung des Stromkreises und einer Spannungsspitze(unter / über), ein Kurzschluss entstehen kann. Da hilft auch keine Schutzschaltung mehr. Für die -12V (0 Leiter) existiert nur eine Leitung, die irgenwo im ATX Stecker verläuft. Einfach mal die Belegung checken und dann prüfen, ob der Pin am Mobo keinerlei Kontaktschwächen hat, bzw. ob auch die Lötstelle bis zur Leiterbahn i. O. ist.

Eins kann ich dir jedenfalls raten, selbst wenn Letzteres das Problem verursacht hätte, ist trotzdem die Lebensdauer deines NTs, durch Belastungen von - zu 80% Maximalleistung, deutlich verringert.



Edit: vor allen Dingen, wenn du selbst gar nicht weist was das Problem sein könnte, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle mal einen Energieverbrauchszähler anschaffen(ca. 25€ im Fachhandel o. 3-4€ im Discounter Wühltisch).
Das hängste davor und prüfst die Stromstärke auf der Leitung in Echtzeit. < 1A = alles gut inkl. Spannungsversorgungsmodul des NTs. > 1A = vorsicht! da ist was faul und es stinkt definitv innerhalb eines Bereiches, Netzstecker - inkl. Spannungsversorgungsmodul, an. Damit kannst schon mal, zw. Stromkreis, Netzstecker bis inkl. Versorgungsmodul und internem Spannungswandler im NT bis inkl. Mobo Gleichspannungsrichter, den Fehler eingrenzen


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Eins kann ich dir jedenfalls raten, selbst wenn Letzteres das Problem verursacht hätte, ist trotzdem die Lebensdauer deines NTs, durch Belastungen von - zu 80% Maximalleistung, deutlich verringert.


 
Seine Netzteile gingen aber Primaerseitig in Rauch auf. Sollte Sekundaerseitig was sein, schaltet das Netzteil ab und nichts geht mehr.
Bei ihm haben aber RCD und Leistungsschutzschalter in der Elektroverteilung ausgeloest.

Was du hier sagst mit der 80% Auslastung: es wird doch immer empfohlen, ein Netzteil so genau wie moeglich an die Konfiguration zu kalkulieren und es wird immer von zu starken Netzteilen abgeraten.
In vielen Threads, wo User staerkere Netzteile in ihrer Konfiguration eingeplant hatten werden immer und immer wieder die gleichen Aussagen getaetigt, das man keine 700W braucht und wenn nur fuer SLI/Crossfire etc.

Ist jetzt die Frage, stimmt deine Aussage bezueglich der Lebensdauer? Wenn ja, werden bewusst ziehmlich knapp kalkulierte Netzteile empfohlen?


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2014)

Die Lebensdauer anhand der Auslastung kann man nur einberechnen wenn der Rechner unter Last auch 24h läuft.
Der Löwenanteil liegt beim Leerlauf, Surfen oder Office, wo dem Netzteil keine hohe Leistung abverlangt wird.
Mit einem stark überdimensionierten Netzteil hat man außer höheren Stromkosten keinen Vorteil.
Außer vielleicht bei einem billigen Netzteil das man eine niedrigere Lautstärke damit erkauft, aber gute Netzteile sind auch unter Last nicht zu hören.


----------



## Darabus (18. Januar 2014)

Also meine CPU war zum Zeitpunkt des ausfallens nicht übertaktet. 
Desweiteren ists ja nicht durchgebrannt als last drauf war, sondern als überhaupt keine last drauf war (im bios). Und zu dem Zeitpunkt wären 400w schon großzügig gerechnet. Wenn das ein solches 680w Netzteil nicht schafft, müsste ich ja schon bald n 800w oder höher einbauen..


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mit einem stark überdimensionierten Netzteil hat man außer höheren Stromkosten keinen Vorteil.


 
Wenn man sich Tests anschaut, ist doch die Effizienz bei ca 50% am hoechsten. Nur als Beispiel dieser CB Test.
Wen ich ein 700W Netzteil mit meiner Maximalleistung 350-400W in diesem Bereich halte arbeitet es doch effizient, ausser ich deute die Diagramme hier falsch. 
Zu warm wird es auch nicht, da es nicht am Limit arbeitet. Ergo Lautstaerke durch Luefter hier ein Thema.
Bleiben die Stromkosten im Desktop/Officebetrieb.

Das einzig wirklich Negative waere mMn der hoehere Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2014)

Unter Last has du bei ~50% den höchsten Wirkungsgrad, das stimmt.
Nur wie lange läuft dein Rechner unter Last und wie lange dümpelt er mit ~60W vor sich hin?
In dem Bereich ist ein kleiner dimensioniertes Netzteil effizienter.
Als Beispiel schau dir mal das BQ System Power 7 350W mit dem Triathlor FC 550W an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2014)

Richtig. Man darf nämlich eins nicht vergessen. Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die elek. Bauteile verbrennen, ab Temp. Spektrum 35c - 60c je Element, beginnt der Zerfall füher oder später in jedem Bauteil und steigert sich exponentiell zum Temperaturanstieg. Somit ein ganz u. gar nicht einzuschätzbarer Faktor. Der Tod kann quasi über Nacht eintreten.

Wenn ich jetzt die Ineffizienz von einem Leistungsüberdimensional-NT, ganz großzigig mit über 20% verrechne, bsp. Rechner braucht 130 W und xxxx W NT ist damit zu 25% ineffiziend = ca 30W == brauch etwa 30std um 1e KWstd zu erreichen -----> 30std kosten mich quais 20c(ist glaub ich aktuell) und aufs Jahr gerechnet max 55€. Theoretisch, tatsächlich weit weniger, etwas mehr als die Hälfte vielleicht 30€. Die Rechnung funktioniert, wohlgemerkt nur wenn ich den Kasten das ganze Jahr durchgehend unter diesen Bedingungen betreibe. Zieh ich davon noch ein 2 Drittel Zeit ab, komm ich auf die Betriebszeit eines Vielnutzers und einen Mehraufwand von 10€ im Jahr. Damit mein teueres Netzteil nicht an die Temperaturgrenze der Bauteile, und damit mein ich in erster Linie den beginnenden Zerfallsprozess der Elemente(der Reihe nach, das niedrigwertigste zuerst), gelangt, bin ich gerne bereit diesen Aufwand jährlich in kauf zu nehmen.


@ Topic: Es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass in seinem Fall durch mangelnde Erdung Ströme auf dem 0 Leiter gelangt sind, was dann wiederrum zum Kurzschluss im NT führte. Bis sowas an der Leitungsicherung aufschlägt, hält das kein NT durch. Ausser es ist mind. gegen doppelt so viel Stromstärke, wie im Kurzschluss produziert wird, abgesichert.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Koennten wir mit diesem Thema in den  Netzteildisskusionsthread gehen, wir driften hier komplett ab.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/70701-abductee.html


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würd dabei aber auch bedenken das die Lüftersteuerung nach der Temperatur geregelt wird.
Wenig Last = wenig Luftzug.
Ich würd mich nicht darauf verlassen das die Rechnung aufgeht.
(Das Schlimmste ist bei div. Netzteilen die Semi-Passive Lüftersteuerung, da kochen die Bauteile schon im Leerlauf vor sich hin)


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2014)

Ich kanns mit meinem Netztteil ganz genau(bis auf den KWstd Preis den ich auf 25c schätz)sagen. Ich habe einen Verbrauch von ca. 80W wenn ich mich aufs einfache "durch mini kleine Weichfenster gukken" bezieh. das wären < 10% wie die Nennleistung meines NT. Die Effizeinzkurfe vom Netzteil bescheinigt mir, ab 10% Leistung eine Ineffizienz von 23%. Die max. Ineffizienz von 28%, wären ab 5% Leistung und weniger gegeben. So genau wie möglich abgelesen ist mein gesamte Ineffizienz, knapp über 20%. Das wären bei 80W ca. 16-17W. Damit benötige ich 60 Stunden Betriebsdauer um eine KWstd, Preis 25c, zu verbrauchen. Der Rest ist nur noch die Aufrechnung aufs Jahr. Von den 8760 Stunden im Jahr hab ich alle Bedingungen erfüllt, um einen 2500 Stunden "durch mini kleine Weichfenster gukken" Zeitraum, als ziemlich genauen Wert für die Kostenberechnung, parat zu stellen. 2500 / 60 * 0.25€  =  10€ und 25C (kommagerundet). Das NT hab ich mal für 125€ gekauft. Knapp 10 Jahre hab ich es bereits und keinerlei Probleme damit. Ich hab auch jetzt wieder bei der Auswahl meiner HW, vorher so gut wie möglich eingeschätzt, wieviel mehr Leistung die neue HW benötigt. Und dank permanent eingesetztem Verbrauchszähler, gelingt mir das inzw. recht genau. Ich möchte den Leistungsbedarf auf <= 50% der Netzteil Ausgangsleistung, halten, denn damit hab ich keinerlei thermische Belastungen. Zumindest liegt kein Wert, deutlich erkennbar über Raumtemp, was einen Verschleiss des NT so gut wie ausschliesst, bzw. auf lange Zeit minimiert. Um das zu erreichen würde ich sogar den doppelten Preis pro Jahr bezahlen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Zumindest liegt kein Wert, deutlich erkennbar über Raumtemp, was einen Verschleiss des NT so gut wie ausschliesst, bzw. auf lange Zeit minimiert. Um das zu erreichen würde ich sogar den doppelten Preis pro Jahr bezahlen.



Woher kennst Du denn die Temperaturen der Bauteile innerhalb des Netzteils? Wenn Du ein relativ ineffizientes NT betreibst, wird ein gewisser Teil doch schließlich in Wärme umgewandelt, oder nicht?

(btw: verwende doch bitte ab und zu mal Absätze, das liest sich leichter )


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2014)

@ AchtBit

Keine Sorge, auch Dein Netzteil wird mal abrauchen.
Auch Elkos unterliegen der Alterung bzw. "verschleissen", niedrigere Temps reduzieren diesen Prozess etwas.

10 Jahre würde ich kein Netzteil mehr im Betrieb laufen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Zumindest liegt kein Wert, deutlich erkennbar über Raumtemp, was einen Verschleiss des NT so gut wie ausschliesst, bzw. auf lange Zeit minimiert. Um das zu erreichen würde ich sogar den doppelten Preis pro Jahr bezahlen.


 
Woher willst du das wissen?
Und Verschleiß hast du bei Kondensatoren immer.
Verschleiß ausschließen ist völliger Unsinn.


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2014)

Auf ein Minimum reduzieren ist nicht gleich 'ausschliessen'. Natürlich  ist die Verlustleistung, in Form von Wärme vorhanden aber mit ein paar  Watt erzeugst vielleicht im Kubikcm Bereich fühlbare Wärme. Mein NT  befindet sich hinten unten und ist fühlbar kalt. Im Klartext, das NT  bläst die Luft unten genau so kalt raus, wie die hinten reingezogen ist.  Hinten oben hab ich eine Silentwing als Wärmeabzug, im Dauerlauf. Der  zieht die meiste Wärme ab. Erst wenn ich viel Zokk wirds leicht warm  aber ist immer noch, der mit Abstand kühlste Bereich im PC.

*lufthol*

10Jahre  hats jetzt am Buckel aber hat nicht den geringsten Leistungsverlust  erlitten. Sagen wir mal so, ich könnte wetten, dass wenn man es nach  messen tät, kein Verlust > 3% ermittelbar wär. Nie überlastet und die  richtige Umgebung, dann hält die Elektronik eines hochwertigen NTs,  wenns sein muss 100 Jahre.  HiEnd Audioverstärker arbeiten nur nach  diesem Prinzip "Leistung auf 25% der max. möglichen Leistung  einschränken und er hält ein Leben lang"


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

Größere Netzteile sind auch gerne mal komplett identischen Netzteilen, nur dass die betroffenen Schutzschaltungen etwas höher angesetzt werden


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Januar 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich könnte wetten, dass wenn man es nach messen tät


 Nicht wetten, nachmessen.
Und zwar mit Osiziloskop die Restwelligkeit überprüfen. Der Rest verändert sich eher weniger. Bzw ist kaum relevant...


----------



## Darabus (19. Januar 2014)

Also das Berlin hält schonmal länger als die anderen beiden.. Die haben nur je 3 tage gehalten


----------



## Hollinail (21. Januar 2014)

Darabus schrieb:


> Also das Berlin hält schonmal länger als die anderen beiden.. Die haben nur je 3 tage gehalten


 

Vielleicht war der Postbote mit dem Berlin etwas vorsichtiger!


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich schon was Neues @Darabus?


----------



## Darabus (21. Januar 2014)

Hollinail schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der Postbote mit dem Berlin etwas vorsichtiger!



Habs selber abgeholt 




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich schon was Neues @Darabus?



Elektriker war da. Alles Ok. Keinerlei Abweichungen in irgend einer Steckdose.. 

Das ist Netzteil ist aufn weg und mal schaun. Die sagten ja das es so 2 Wochen dauern soll.. Bin mal gespannt und sobald ich mehr weiß, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Darabus (3. Februar 2014)

So. Ein weiteres Netzteil ist heute bei mir eingetrudelt. Habs allerdings noch nicht dran. Informationen von Listan hab ich auch noch keine obs nun am Netzteil lag. Hab allerdings schon ne mail an die geschrieben. Hoffe mal da kommt ne vernünftige antwort bei rum 
Nun nurnoch auf Rückmeldung warten obs MB in ordnung ist oder ob dieses kaputt ist..


----------

